# 1985 300 ZX CLutch & Tranny



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

Clutch pedal goes to the floor and can not get into gear.
What is the first thing I can check or do?
Thanks!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

check the slave cylinder for the clutch if it is poped out (the cylinder) then there is a pivot rod inside the clutch/tranny that needs to be adjusted.


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> check the slave cylinder for the clutch if it is poped out (the cylinder) then there is a pivot rod inside the clutch/tranny that needs to be adjusted.


I will do that. The car has been sitting for a year and now have some funds to get it back on the road. Thanks!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no problem just tell me if it works it ought to


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> check the slave cylinder for the clutch if it is poped out (the cylinder) then there is a pivot rod inside the clutch/tranny that needs to be adjusted.


OK! I had some time to mess around with this.
Slave cylinder and all is fine.
Topped off the reservoir and started bleeding the system to see if I can get a pedal. Lot of air in there! 
Problem number 1: The bleeder valve off of the damper snapped. 
Well it is still in there and does not leak so I left it to start bleeding from the Slave Cylinder. This sort of works. I have read elsewhere the damper can be by-passed and have the line run right from the the slave to the clucth line and taking out the damper all together. I can try to salvage the damper but is it really needed? Anybody bypass this thing and what were the results.
Thanks!


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

RacinTommy said:


> OK! I had some time to mess around with this.
> Slave cylinder and all is fine.
> Topped off the reservoir and started bleeding the system to see if I can get a pedal. Lot of air in there!
> Problem number 1: The bleeder valve off of the damper snapped.
> ...


Well I am answering my own question with this mod: Pass the Damper


----------

